# Steam Friend List Thread



## NikoKing

Eh, felt like starting something in the new PC section with something simple.  
My steam ID is nikoking1234, and I've got TF2, HL2, and Portal.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/nikoking



Spoiler: List of TBT users and their IDs



Nikoking - http://steamcommunity.com/id/nikoking
Jas0n - http://steamcommunity.com/id/Jas0n
Psychonaut - http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005
Neo Bacon Boy - http://steamcommunity.com/id/NexusRed/
Justin - http://steamcommunity.com/id/fearmywrench
PaJami - http://steamcommunity.com/id/cornman64
Ron Ronaldo - http://steamcommunity.com/id/babysealsandrainbows
K.K. Slider - http://steamcommunity.com/id/kkslider21
Tom - http://steamcommunity.com/id/Tom29193
Phil - http://steamcommunity.com/id/phil2769/
-Jack- - http://steamcommunity.com/id/nephewjack/
Squirrel with Numchucks - http://steamcommunity.com/id/SquirrelwithNunchucks
AndyB - http://steamcommunity.com/id/AtomicYeti/
Numner - http://steamcommunity.com/id/chasterodent
Serk102 - Serk102
Sporge- http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197992018746


----------



## Jas0n

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Jas0n


----------



## Psychonaut

mine's my website link, since there's not another place to put it. *ahem*
http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:


> mine's my website link, since there's not another place to put it. *ahem*
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005


I put mine in my other gaming ID.
But here's the link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Neo_Bacon_Boy


----------



## Justin

Might as well hop on the bandwagon!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/fearmywrench


----------



## PaJami

My ID is cornman64, and my online games are TF2 and Left 4 Dead 2. http://steamcommunity.com/id/cornman64. 
Off topic: Hooray for my first TBT 2.0 post!


----------



## Psychonaut

it'd be great if it's possible for you to/don't mind going the way most of these threads do and consolidate all the info into a spoiler on the first post.  just saying.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

http://steamcommunity.com/id/babysealsandrainbows

Et voila! c:


----------



## Entei Slider

Wazzup TEEBEETEE TWO.POINT.OHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
http://steamcommunity.com/id/kkslider21


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Tom29193

I have a bunch of games I can't currently play! 

;-;


----------



## Bacon Boy

Adding everyone in the thread. Just cause.


----------



## Phil

http://steamcommunity.com/id/phil2769/


----------



## «Jack»

http://steamcommunity.com/id/nephewjack/

I've only got one or 2 online games (TF2 and L4D2 are the only ones that come to mind, and I'm pretty sure that what I couldn't hear Psycho saying on the mic the other night in L4D2 consisted mainly of "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING, JACK")


----------



## Serk102

Steam ID - Serk102


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

B-b-b-b-b-bandwagon.


----------



## AndyB

http://steamcommunity.com/id/AtomicYeti/


----------



## Numner

http://steamcommunity.com/id/chasterodent


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:


> it'd be great if it's possible for you to/don't mind going the way most of these threads do and consolidate all the info into a spoiler on the first post.  just saying.


 
I just did it for ya ;D


----------



## Caius

Check the siggy~


----------



## VantagE

I currently only have Portal on my mac but...here is my steam id: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Vantage_31


----------



## Bacon Boy

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Neo_Bacon_Boy/

Updated.


----------



## SockHead

Probably really late to this..

http://steamcommunity.com/id/DeviousDenryuu


----------



## NikoKing

oh wow, someone hacked my account while I was on a hiatus.  oh well :S .


----------



## Elliot

http://steamcommunity.com/id/AsianNation/
Lol i'm so late


----------



## Brad

Ah, here we are. http://steamcommunity.com/id/bradisaboss


----------



## Internetakias

Here's mine: Internetakias


----------



## Tyeforce

Guess.


----------



## Caius

In the siggy~


----------



## Justin

Added some people here. If you see FearMyWrench come up in your invite requests, that's me!


----------



## Ricano

http://steamcommunity.com/id/killerrascal


----------



## NikoKing

I have a new Steam ID since obviously my other one got hacked.
Nikoking54


----------



## Caius

Sorry to hear that. It happened to my account once as well. I simply rotated my password for about two weeks after having one generated by steam to keep it from happening again. And then all was well.


----------



## Justin

NikoKing said:


> I have a new Steam ID since obviously my other one got hacked.
> Nikoking54


 
Have you tried contacting Steam Support to get your old account back?


----------



## Psychonaut

Tyeforce said:


> Guess.


 okay

so i'm taking this as a smart-ass "i'm better than pc gaming" reply, or your name on steam isn't Tyeforce.

also, that picture below that tells you how much i'm playing tf2 links to my steam profile, lazies.


----------



## Justin

Psychonaut said:


> okay
> 
> so i'm taking this as a smart-ass "i'm better than pc gaming" reply, or your name on steam isn't Tyeforce.
> 
> also, that picture below that tells you how much i'm playing tf2 links to my steam profile, lazies.


 
No, his Steam actually is Tyeforce. I added him the other day.


----------



## Brad

Tyeforce said:


> Guess.


Rainbowpony27?


----------



## Tyeforce

Psychonaut said:


> okay
> 
> so i'm taking this as a smart-ass "i'm better than pc gaming" reply, or your name on steam isn't Tyeforce.
> 
> also, that picture below that tells you how much i'm playing tf2 links to my steam profile, lazies.


Uh, no. I didn't mean to imply anything like that. I posted "Guess" because I figure most people here who know me well enough to add me on Steam should know that I use the name Tyeforce for everything.


----------



## Psychonaut

Tyeforce said:


> Uh, no. I didn't mean to imply anything like that. I posted "Guess" because I figure most people here who know me well enough to add me on Steam should know that I use the name Tyeforce for everything.


 steam search sucksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Justin

Psychonaut said:


> steam search sucksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


 
Why do you need to search? Just click Add Friend on the Friends window and type in Tyeforce and bam.


----------



## NikoKing

Justin said:


> Have you tried contacting Steam Support to get your old account back?


 
yeah, but from what I hear their support isn't the greatest so the Nikoking54 account is the one I'll use until I can get my previous one back.


----------



## D3R

I really only use steam for Terraria, but I am on it 24\7! Steam


----------



## Prof Gallows

Forgot that I never posted mine.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ProfGallows


----------



## JamesBertie

Haven't been on TBT in a while. But annyways, steam id is Spudy47


----------



## Rois Athyrrei

Below. I am up to play w/e is on my list.


----------



## Keenan

I have basically everyone here friended, but... Here's muh account anyway.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

My Steam ID is Aaronimus84. I only have Darksiders and Darksiders 2, though.


----------



## -Aaron

I-I-It's not like, I want you g-g-guys to add me or a-a-nything...


----------



## Bacon Boy

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Neo_Bacon_Boy

^That's mine. For some reason, that's what it's linked as.


----------



## AndyB

That's because you created your account under that name.


----------



## Fire_Fist

Had Steam since late July, but I only use it to play Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Team Fortress 2 and The Ship, though.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Fire_Fist 

I couldn't put Komayto in my custom URL because it was already taken. Anyway, feel free to add me!


----------



## Rover AC

Link in my signature v


----------



## mattmagician

http://steamcommunity.com/id/mattmagician

;D


----------



## Mairmalade

Mine

The only game I really play through steam atm is Torchlight II. Planning on getting Borderlands 2 soon, though. Feel free to add me to your friends list!


----------



## BlazeTK

http://steamcommunity.com/id/AngelBlazeTK


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex

THis is me, http://steamcommunity.com/id/junsup/  I might not remember who you are specifically so message me with the codephrase "dads" so I know you are from TBT


----------



## Stephanie

The only steam game I've been playing lately has been Borderlands 2 and Skyrim 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/fairin


----------



## Trundle

My steam ID is E765! Add me if you wish to play TF2, Civ 5, Magicka, MW2, and more!


----------



## oath2order

oath2order is mine


----------



## easpa

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Pachireecko

Mostly play Civ 5 and TF2, but feel free to add me even if you don't play any of the same games I do. c:


----------



## Trundle

Pachireecko said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Pachireecko
> 
> Mostly play Civ 5 and TF2, but feel free to add me even if you don't play any of the same games I do. c:



So do I!
<3


----------



## easpa

E765 said:


> So do I!
> <3



omg let's get married <3

I mean, umm...

Let's play together some time.


----------



## Petunia

Here is mine

I haven't been on much lately and I've just been playing KOTOR 2. I have played TF2 in the past but quit since I'm a total n00b at FPS games. Maybe 'll get back into it though. 

Also planning on getting Scribblenauts U whenever I have some more free time.


----------



## Trundle

Petunia said:


> Here is mine
> 
> I haven't been on much lately and I've just been playing KOTOR 2. I have played TF2 in the past but quit since I'm a total n00b at FPS games. Maybe 'll get back into it though.
> 
> Also planning on getting Scribblenauts U whenever I have some more free time.



A fellow Kotor player! 
Woooooo!


----------



## Petunia

E765 said:


> A fellow Kotor player!
> Woooooo!


A fellow Canadian, too?

The awesomeness is strong with this one.

/badstarwarsjoke


----------



## Trundle

Petunia said:


> A fellow Canadian, too?
> 
> The awesomeness is strong with this one.
> 
> /badstarwarsjoke



Hahaha


----------



## Lauren

http://steamcommunity.com/id/LaurenHull

I spend most of my life on steam whether or not I'm playing ^.^ I play portal and what not!


----------



## aikatears

http://steamcommunity.com/id/aikatears/


----------



## KarlaKGB

...


----------



## bootie101

http://steamcommunity.com/id/bootie101

i play a bit of everything.. recently played bioshock infinite and getting back into borderlands 2 soon


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

http://steamcommunity.com/id/brokendreamz95/

I don't have many games on there, but I'm working on it (livin' the poor life). Add me if you'd like.


----------



## Diableos

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Diableos_Auros/

No idea if anyone will add me, but whether I'm new here or not I spend most of my time on Steam whatever I'm doing, just like Skype!  Feel free to add me whether I have any games you play or not.

The multiplayer games I generally play are Age of Empires 2 HD, L4D2, TF2, Portal 2, Saints Row 3, and a few others. I have way more multiplayer games than that, but unfortunately only a few/none of my friends play them, such as Magicka and Killing Floor... well, and only 3 of my friends play AoE2. 

I have a tendancy to buy games during the crazy Summer and Holiday sales, so that's why I have a whole bunch I haven't played. 

Also, is it cool if I join the 'The Bell Tree Game Night' group?

EDIT: Not to be rude, but someone should probably update the first post.


----------



## StiX

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Chopstixzsteam/ feel free to add me ^^


----------



## TheObscure

http://steamcommunity.com/id/xxxsonicoverlord420xxx/

I keep buying games that I don't necessarily intend on playing for an extremely long amount of time.
I probably won't start a conversation with you, as I do with most of the friends I have.
The multiplayer games I own are highly dull, so I probably won't play with you unless you have Torchlight 2, Unreal Tournament 99/04, or The Guild 2: Renaissance.[/SIZE]
Don't mind the awful games I've recently played.

I'm already certain no one will add me anyway.


----------



## DeviousKit

*My username is DeviousKit.
I like playing Borderlands 2 and Killing Floor. If you ever see me online, feel free to send me a message or some junk.*


----------



## Lauren

Can't remember if I've posted here... Hummmmmm 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/LaurenHull


----------



## Zamaruki

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Zamaruki/
The only multiplayer game I play often is Dota 2.


----------



## Phyznix

http://steamcommunity.com/id/1011121314151617/
Feel free to add me.
I play TF2 and Garry's Mod a lot.


----------



## Host Change

http://steamcommunity.com/id/HostChange/

Add me guys.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

Mine is gemmahs5 I play Civ V.


----------



## unravel

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ITookYourWaffles


----------



## ScootTheHuman

http://steamcommunity.com/id/FineCut/

I play a hell of a lot of TF2 if anyones interested add me.


----------



## Jas0n

ScootTheHuman said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/FineCut/
> 
> I play a hell of a lot of TF2 if anyones interested add me.



Added you, I also play a lot of TF2~


----------



## Mira

http://steamcommunity.com/id/miira/
Dota 2 anyone? T_T


----------



## PoxyLemon

poxylemon/ Farnsworth, ruler of lemons


----------



## Farobi

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Cameruption/home


----------



## unravel

I play Dota 2 and TF 2 _ITookYourWaffles_ is the username


----------



## Phil

I also play a lot of TF2.
So..feel free to add me..
Updated my URL - http://steamcommunity.com/id/xphil27x/

-Ignore the one in the first post-


----------



## KarlaKGB

Dota 2


----------



## Petunia

I've finally found some time for Steam and animal crossing, yay! Right now I'm trying TF2 again even though I'm absolutely terrible, so here again is my steam id if you'd like to add me.


----------



## oath2order

So I've been messing around with badges.

My username is oath_2_order

I have coupons: 50% off Sequence, 66% off Awesomenauts, 50% of Strike Suit Infinity, 75% off Hamiilton's Great Adventure, 50% off Garry's Mod, 66% off Ultratron, and 50% off Orcs Must Die 2. I'll trade for anything.


----------



## Psydye

MysticCoffeeMan, though I'm thinking of changing to the same as my account name(king_of_crepes) for sake of convenience...will let you know if I do!

games I own:

Hammerwatch
Home
Retro City Rampage
Gemini Rue
Lone Survivor
Super Meat Boy
Penumbra Collectors Pack
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Terraria

edit: ok so I've changed my name to Psydye, in case anyone wants to know


----------



## mob

My name is Gamzee O'Fryin' I play tf2, skullgirls, and portal. [sometimes skyrim, my comp cant handle it :<]

http://steamcommunity.com/id/rufiohnitram


----------



## AuraMix

Here is my steam~
http://steamcommunity.com/id/auramix/


----------



## Chromie

gamzee said:


> My name is Gamzee O'Fryin' I play tf2, skullgirls, and portal. [sometimes skyrim, my comp cant handle it :<]
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/rufiohnitram



Skullgirls? I think that sounds like a challenge!


----------



## Micah

http://steamcommunity.com/id/micahgarnett/


----------



## kerryelizabeth

kerryelizabeth

I have no idea how to use it yet ^_^


----------



## KarlaKGB

kerryelizabeth said:


> kerryelizabeth
> 
> I have no idea how to use it yet ^_^



Buy games. Download games. Play games.

(first step optional for free games like Dota 2 and TF2)


----------



## Chromie

kerryelizabeth said:


> kerryelizabeth
> 
> I have no idea how to use it yet ^_^




Take it you're new? You should seriously wait for the Christmas sale!


----------



## Squeaky

http://steamcommunity.com/id/gh0stparty

don't play much these days, too busy!


----------



## Feloreena

Mine is Feloreena. Playing XCOM: Enemy Within lately.


----------



## curryluvr

I'm *adorkableve*. I play a lot of random games. Don't Starve was my latest obsession.


----------



## Hamusuta

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Slappuccino/

^That's me


----------



## Jawile

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198058637354

Hi, I'm Goomy, and no, you can't sit with us.


----------



## Alienfish

Jun

http://steamcommunity.com/id/pinktatsu/

tell me who you are if you want to add me please unless it's obvious lol. I mostly play Civ and random Japanese stuff.


----------



## Nerd House

Nerd House.


----------



## Syd

I'm camofrogsyd c:


----------



## Chellie

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ChellieVegas


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr

Here you guys go.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198128454761


----------



## Husky

Mine's in my signature


----------



## NyaaChan

http://steamcommunity.com/id/einlawliet/

looking for someone to play with, need to play more multyplayer


----------



## Zii

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Ziiendris

I'm Ziiendris on Steam as well. Currently playing Dark Souls 2 (will go back and play through Dark Souls eventually) and, occasionally, Spelunky. =)


----------



## Farobi

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Farobi


----------



## U s a g i

http://steamcommunity.com/id/puffycheeks


Please add me? If you have Warframe I'd love to play with you  ;u;
-forever socially awks and needs friends- D:


----------



## Caius

Mine's also in my sig.


----------



## KarlaKGB

See sig.

I play Dota most of the time, and I'm pretty picky about who I play with.


----------



## unravel

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ITookYourWaffles


----------



## kimplix

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kimplix

I own alot of games that I mostly don't play alot, but do tend to keep my library updated with new titles. I also do a monthly screencap system of my library so that I know what change and how big it got ever since last month


----------



## Nerd House

Anyone up for some co-op games?

Battleblock Theater
Hammerwatch
Loadout
Team Fortress 2
Tabletop Simulator
Counter Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## Alienfish

baaah i need to get battleblock theater

also my id is probably a few pages back


----------



## Nerd House

Jun said:


> baaah i need to get battleblock theater
> 
> also my id is probably a few pages back



Everyone needs to get Battleblock Theater xD


----------



## Rodeo

I'll play _almost anything_ in my library.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/bluedart7777


----------



## Chromie

Who's up for some Civilization V action?


----------



## dragonair

Here's mine!:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/unicornfountain


----------



## Hyoshido

Here's mine, not like anyone would want to add me anyway.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/ButtcracksMcGee



Adol the Red said:


> Everyone needs to get Battleblock Theater xD


I got it for free so it was niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

http://steamcommunity.com/id/IncendiaryPyro/

Could use some new friends on Steam. Feel free to add if you want to chat or play something. c:


----------



## Tessie

Here's mine, feel free to add  :

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198034739128/


----------



## Smith

Mine is SmithKay, feel free to add it. I only play 100% Orange Juice on it though.


----------



## superheroantics

Smith said:


> Mine is SmithKay, feel free to add it. I only play 100% Orange Juice on it though.



MF Doom nigggaaaaa

Anyway, http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198120035321


----------



## mylkette

http://steamcommunity.com/id/panicroom/ here you go! I've got tons of games c:


----------



## Jennwa

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jennwa


----------



## Farobi

steamcommunity.com/id/farobi
Add me pls


----------



## radical6

http://steamcommunity.com/id/arcaea
hi


----------



## ValtermcPires

This is mine, feel free to add (love playing on PC). 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ValtermcPires/


----------



## SolarInferno

http://steamcommunity.com/id/SOLARINFERNO/

I have a fairly good game library, so if you fancy playing co-op or something (bonus points if you play Beat Hazard) or just chat, feel free to add me.  It'd be best if you message me on here when you add me, I tend to get a lot of random invites see.


----------



## Elanoriel

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197978852346/
Feel free to add me. I need an excuse to start playing games on Steam again. :3


----------



## Calysis

http://steamcommunity.com/id/calysis

calysis is mine! (surprise)
i have quite a few multiplayer games, including killing floor, portal 2, elder scrolls online, borderlands 1 & 2, sanctum, etc..
i'm super friendly and love playing with others ;v;


----------



## angry chill

http://steamcommunity.com/id/chillinchicken/

I'd love to play Portal or Terraria with you guys anytime!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Calysis said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/calysis
> 
> calysis is mine! (surprise)
> i have quite a few multiplayer games, including killing floor, portal 2, elder scrolls online, borderlands 1 & 2, sanctum, etc..
> i'm super friendly and love playing with others ;v;


Ohh Borderlands is a great game!

Do you want to co-op in Portal 2 sometime?


----------



## g u a v a

:> This is so neat! My steam ID: http://steamcommunity.com/id/peachiest

I play TF2 mostly but also L4D whenever the zombie-shooting mood strikes. I'd love to get to know people and chat so add me ^_^


----------



## AzureZefer

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Otshivani/

Here's mine!
Though, I almost exclusively play Dota 2
I do have games such as Killing Floor and L4D2


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Here's mine c: 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198140060750/

Feel free to add me!


----------



## dalandanator

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dalandanator/

I play a (un)healthy amount of Dota 2. Also Have Terraria but I haven't played it since the summer sale.
Feel free to add!


----------



## juneau

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kl94

I don't really play any co-op multiplayer games at the moment, but add me anyway. c:


----------



## Reindeer

http://steamcommunity.com/id/CueV/

I barely play on Steam nowadays thanks to the influx of games on handhelds and getting a Wii U, but there's me. Please let me know if you're planning on adding me, I don't generally accept friend requests from people I don't know.


----------



## Redacted

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198058609137

I know I probably messed this up since it doesn't say ID in the url, but looks the same nevertheless.


----------



## Nerd House

Removed.


----------



## Alienfish

Also, if you guys wanna add please drop me a vm or something.. not accepting totally random people who I barely talk to on here.

And should be said I am extremely antisocial so don't expect me to play a lot of multiplayer games and gawk in the mic.


----------



## Nerd House

Jun said:


> Also, if you guys wanna add please drop me a vm or something.. not accepting totally random people who I barely talk to on here.



Funny you post that after I added you, if you look above your post you see exactly who I am, as it shows my profile, pic, and everything xD

I get the random thing, and I agree, but when there are so many ways to tell who people are, especially when the friend request tells you if you have any friends or groups in common (in our case, the TBT Game Night group - which I stated "hey this is Adol the Red" on the wall), you can easily see who is who 

My apologies for not saying something beforehand though, and sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Alienfish

No problem never thought it was you though except from all the Ys games but they are a lot on Steam, so.

And as I said I hardly check here lol...


----------



## KarlaKGB

*PSA*

Your Steam ID is NOT your steam username. You use your steam username to log in, and only you should know your username. Others can't find you using it, unless your steam ID is the same as your username. I see a lot of people sharing their steam username either here or on their profile.

Your steam ID is either http://steamcommunity.com/id/xxx and/or http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/1234567890

The former is only available if you set up an ID, whereas everyone has the latter. They both link to your profile, which you can access in the Steam client itself by clicking on your name --> PROFILE

tldr: make sure you're not giving out your steam username by mistake, it just brings you one step closer to getting your account hacked.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah, good idea i'd never give out the actual login

also adol feel free to add again i was just a bit confused on who you was lol. and enjoy my sakura boobs.


----------



## Dustmop

I'll totally join in. I don't have *a lot* in the co-op realm as of right now, I used to pretty much primarily stick to single-player, but my collection is always expanding. :3

Steam ID is SgtDustmop. And a link, because I'm lazy, too.

All I ask is that you shoot me a message at some point - either on here or via steam - so that I know where you added me from, lol.


----------



## SuzannaBanana

If anyone wants to add me, here is my ID: SakamotoNyan
Link to my page!

Just let me know that you added me! I have a few co-op games as well. c:


----------



## Alienfish

http://steamcommunity.com/id/pinktatsu/

here ya go. just tell me who you are here unless you have the same name as here please.


----------



## Alienfish

hmm someone did just add me xD them mysterious people.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Noiru said:


> hmm someone did just add me xD them mysterious people.



:d2invoker:


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> :d2invoker:



no it was not someone from here after all 

also you got my emoticon what now xD


----------



## Lauren

Mines here <3 willing to accept, i play gmod, tf2 and others!


​


----------



## KarlaKGB

Lauren said:


> Mines here <3 willing to accept, i play gmod, tf2 and others!
> 
> 
> ​



but not dota u bish


----------



## Lauren

KarlaKGB said:


> but not dota u bish



Did you make pally get DOTA, u bish


----------



## toricrossing

http://steamcommunity.com/id/livingdeadgirl20


----------



## KarlaKGB

Lauren said:


> Did you make pally get DOTA, u bish



no u idiot


----------



## MysticDarkz

KarlaKGB said:


> no u idiot



rekt


----------



## Alienfish

Lauren said:


> Mines here <3 willing to accept, i play gmod, tf2 and others!
> 
> 
> ​



Civ I see, I approve m80


----------



## Lauren

Noiru said:


> Civ I see, I approve m80



Fanx person, you're welcome to add, i've been simming recently tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> no u idiot



GFYS YOU DOTA FAN BOI


----------



## Alienfish

Lauren said:


> Fanx person, you're welcome to add, i've been simming recently tho.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> GFYS YOU DOTA FAN BOI



Umeko/Jun whatever person, and i know been mostly on skyrim and LYNE now XD


----------



## Reenhard

Im calling for † PдRдFטcKוnסiд † on steam, I play games like, Tf2, L4D2, The ship,Bloody Good Time, Saints row 3-4, Battleblock Teathers, Castle crashers, Duke Nukem 3D, killing floor, skullgirls, Star bound and Tearria... Now I just mention the Coop games I mostly play.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Reenhard said:


> Im calling for † PдRдFטcKוnסiд † on steam, I play games like, Tf2, L4D2, The ship,Bloody Good Time, Saints row 3-4, Battleblock Teathers, Castle crashers, Duke Nukem 3D, killing floor, skullgirls, Star bound and Tearria... Now I just mention the Coop games I mostly play.



thats a lot of games. do u actually play them or do u just mean u have played them at some point in the past...


----------



## Reenhard

KarlaKGB said:


> thats a lot of games. do u actually play them or do u just mean u have played them at some point in the past...



I play them some of them still, and some are in the past. But if someone wants to play any of these I dont mind at all.


----------



## Nerd House

*Been playing a bit of all of these lately:







Message me if you want to add me on Steam. I write a lot of detailed reviews for my Curator group!*


----------



## KarlaKGB

rip this steam auction thing, disabled in the first day becuz ppl were exploiting it


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> rip this steam auction thing, disabled in the first day becuz ppl were exploiting it



LOL hahaha I noticed


----------



## SolarInferno

KarlaKGB said:


> rip this steam auction thing, disabled in the first day becuz ppl were exploiting it



Happens every time they host something like this, though this was even sooner than they have done before. At least no harm was caused by it, unlike what happened with the coal and gifts back in 2011.


----------



## Tao

Eh, why not!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/linkno1


I don't really play anything in particular, I usually just wait for somebody to say "wanna play this?".



Edit:

Dayum...Almost 200 games (197) and I've played like, 20 of them -.-


----------



## Gracelia

http://steamcommunity.com/id/heeyuung

mostly on l4d2, gmod / other games- speedrunners, the ship, mount your friends, unturned, brawlhalla
i tend to play with the same group of friends online and that's always fun c: wouldn't mind some people to play l4d2 with though! no mobas or anything since cannot get addicted d/t school rip


----------



## Dustmop

Tao said:


> Eh, why not!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/linkno1
> 
> 
> I don't really play anything in particular, I usually just wait for somebody to say "wanna play this?".
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Dayum...Almost 200 games (197) and I've played like, 20 of them -.-



I know that feeling.

462 games; 305 not played. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish

http://steamcommunity.com/id/pinktatsu/

yerr


----------



## Dustmop

I added all the people on this page, lol. I have a list of the co-op games I've played before in my sig, and a link to my steam account.

I'm always up for something, so long as boyfriend isn't home (he's gone at work Mon-Fri from 7AM-6PM, EST; weekends are a crapshoot).

He wrecks our internet with BF4 and Arma 3 multiplayer when he gets home from work. :c
But I can understand, since I'm home all day, anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

ah figured it was you ;p


----------



## starlite

ID ~ rilakusagi

- I don't really want to play with others, but I want friends so that I can see what others are playing and get introduced to some new stuff ^u^/


----------



## Chromie

These days I play mostly WoW, Dota, or Pokemon but I have a bunch of game and would love to get back into some Civilization V or Brave New World with some people.

Here's my Steam ID. 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Chromie192/


----------



## Sumia

Only recently created a steam account with only gifts games for now haha. But I'll be pleased to befriend new people, to play with and all that jazz. So here we go :

http://steamcommunity.com/id/moshimochi/​


----------



## Alienfish

hi sneaky person


----------



## Amyy

http://steamcommunity.com/id/itsamyyy

oh look at my level one

you should all add me on steam :')


----------



## Cynth1a

http://steamcommunity.com/id/drunkllamas/

Mainly looking for tf2 friends,but yet to start playing games like Portal 2 and Borderlands 2. ;A;


----------



## brutalitea

Mine.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Brutalitea

I'll finally be able to start buying games in January, once I have money in my PayPal


----------



## Alienfish

Amyy said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/itsamyyy
> 
> oh look at my level one
> 
> you should all add me on steam :')


it's..you right


----------



## Jacklives

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198043435107

So many games still left to play in my library 0.o


----------



## Solus

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dat-adorabe-silly-goose/

Yeah... I'm looking to make new friends since most of my steam friends aren't nintendo users... :\ 
I'm always willing to make new friends! ^^ Unless you're half panda, you have to be my best friend !

I play TF2, Garry's Mod, FFXIV: A Realm Reborn, Borderlands 2, Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed, Portal 2, Any Valve game tbh, Terraria and Starbound.


----------



## starlite

hello! 

here's my steam id ~ rilakusagi

I'm not really looking for people to play with, as I honestly don't think my internet is good enough for all that, but I would love to just make friends to chat with every now and then!! also, I love looking at other people's games/wishlists to find new games to check out!! so yeah, have a good day!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Nvm...

Anyhow if anyone wants to add me, just leave a note some way so I know who you are, lol


----------



## RisingStar

Here's mine c:
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198151676836/


----------



## KawaiixKiller

Here's mine, add me if you want, but I won't be able to accept it for a few days 
-
http://steamcommunity.com/id/InVaD3RBlU3


----------



## Shax

http://steamcommunity.com/id/manectric_310/


----------



## deerlilac

http://steamcommunity.com/id/deerlilac


----------



## sailormoons

*looking for steam friends!*

hello all! 
so i would love to fill up my Steam friends list with some new people, it doesn't matter what games you play! c:
my steam id is here
p.s i haven't got many at the moment but i'm totally open to trades and/or joining your groups


----------



## matt

Its gillow09
I play occasionally


----------



## oswaldies

I have a steam account 
I never use it though
The only game I have is Octodad.​


----------



## sailormoons

matt said:


> Its gillow09
> I play occasionally



couldn't find you :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> I have a steam account
> I never use it though
> The only game I have is Octodad.​



that's brilliant haha


----------



## matt

OK try mburdett555


----------



## oswaldies

Nobody suspects a thing. ♥​


----------



## sailormoons

matt said:


> OK try mburdett555



nope :'c
if you're logged on, you can find my profile at the top of the thread

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Nobody suspects a thing. ♥​



absolutely no one tehehe


----------



## matt

Are you from America or United kindom?


----------



## sailormoons

matt said:


> Are you from America or United kindom?



UK ^^


----------



## matt

OK good ive added you


----------



## sailormoons

matt said:


> OK good ive added you



yep i see you now c:


----------



## Zedark

I am Zedark2 on steam, I'll add you if you want?


----------



## sailormoons

Zedark said:


> I am Zedark2 on steam, I'll add you if you want?



that'd be great! c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

matt said:


> OK try mburdett555



one day ppl will stop sharing their private steam username like morons


----------



## WOLEEGEE

Steam is fun


----------



## sailormoons

KarlaKGB said:


> one day ppl will stop sharing their private steam username like morons



lmao


----------



## Dustmop

I added you the other day, OP. In case you were wondering who Sgt. Dustmop was, lol. :3



KarlaKGB said:


> one day ppl will stop sharing their private steam username like morons



Seriously. I hate trying to explain to people that the one you log in with is not the one you use for people to find you, only to hear, _"Did you type it in wrong?"_ :v


----------



## Tao

Dustmop said:


> I added you the other day, OP. In case you were wondering who Sgt. Dustmop was, lol. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I hate trying to explain to people that the one you log in with is not the one you use for people to find you, only to hear, _"Did you type it in wrong?"_ :v




Which one is it then? The screen name you have at the time?


I don't really add people (everybody added me) so I've never had to do it. I would have assumed it's my log in name though to be honest.


----------



## Dustmop

Tao said:


> Which one is it then? The screen name you have at the time?
> 
> 
> I don't really add people (everybody added me) so I've never had to do it. I would have assumed it's my log in name though to be honest.



Your display name _works_ to search -- unlike your login username which doesn't show up at all in the search -- but unless it's ridiculously unique, it's hard to narrow it down to find a specific person.

Typically what you want to use is the custom ID you set at the end of your profile's url. If you still have a bunch of numbers for your url, you can set your ID under Edit Profile.

As an example, mine:  http://steamcommunity.com/id/SgtDustmop/

So my ID is SgtDustmop. And usually most people know well enough to put that at the end of the steamcommunity link. I usually just go to my own page and replace the end of the link with their ID because I'm lazy. :v


Although, you can search for a member's url ID as well, in the community search thing, and it'll show up as their url.

This is probably a bad example. If you use a url ID that's like a more common word/name than mine, lol, you'll get results based on people's display names as well, but it will specifically mention the one person who has that as their ID.
http://steamcommunity.com/search/?text=SgtDustmop&x=0&y=0


----------



## Tao

Ahhh right!

I assumed that it would be the login username for reasons that make sense to me.

It's nice to know which one to use though, even if I probably won't ever add people myself


----------



## Dustmop

Tao said:


> Ahhh right!
> 
> I assumed that it would be the login username for reasons that make sense to me.
> 
> It's nice to know which one to use though, even if I probably won't ever add people myself



And it usually is, so that's understandable. :3
But in Steam's case, your login username is supposed to be kept as secret as your password.

It's like an extra security measure, and I rather like that it's separated from your display name/ID. Valve really likes their security.... and yet there's still thousands of phishing bots that run amok and steal your login info with a simple screenshot link. I find that a little silly.


----------



## sailormoons

Dustmop said:


> I added you the other day, OP. In case you were wondering who Sgt. Dustmop was, lol. :3



haha ok! c;


----------



## Reenhard

Here is mine c: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198022802873/


----------



## QUEENBOWSA

http://steamcommunity.com/id/queenbowsa

Feel free to add me just give me a heads up of who you are! : D


----------



## kiamotors

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kiamotors/

Add away.~


----------



## Hawkward

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198162148829

I am in need of some new friends.


----------



## oreo

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dorks/

i'm new to steam so please add me! c:


----------



## Pheenic

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198188092493/
c:


----------



## Zappo09

Feel free to add me

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198145570031/


----------



## Celty

Feel free to add me! c:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/sierrajuana


----------



## StiX

Feel free to add me and don't be afraid for a chat ^^ love meeting new people!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Chopstixzsteam/


----------



## Alienfish

ooh it was you xD lel accepting

- - - Post Merge - - -

im not overly talkative though just saying lol


----------



## Amyy

StiX said:


> Feel free to add me and don't be afraid for a chat ^^ love meeting new people!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Chopstixzsteam/



OH thats who you are :"))


----------



## Alienfish

y'all should add me; hippieturt or use my id url on my about me page.

just don't remove me like really


----------



## peniny

i added some of you~!
my id is http://steamcommunity.com/id/purrodigy . i go by luxe & i play a lot of tf2! i'm quite active on skial servers so if you enjoy tf2 feel free to add me & join one of my games or just hit me up for a chat. c:


----------



## sailormoons

http://steamcommunity.com/id/sinesine 
feel free to add me!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Anyone wanna add me? I'm looking for some friends. 


Spoiler



I'm sorry I can't give a link.  My username is the same as the one I have on the forums, and my avatar is a wizard turtle. Again, I'm sorry that I can't provide a link.


----------



## sailormoons

BluePikachu47 said:


> Anyone wanna add me? I'm looking for some friends.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I can't give a link.  My username is the same as the one I have on the forums, and my avatar is a wizard turtle. Again, I'm sorry that I can't provide a link.



i added you c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

sailormoons said:


> i added you c:



ur that person who plays unturned a lot, right?


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> ur that person who plays unturned a lot, right?



lol totally

inb4 u delete me again.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Moko said:


> lol totally
> 
> inb4 u delete me again.



i mean things like this is why i removed u


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> i mean things like this is why i removed u



Yet you wanted to add me really bad before  Your loss.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Moko said:


> Yet you wanted to add me really bad before  Your loss.



???


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> ???



yeah just wondering why you even added me if you were gonna delete me. It's not that I ever did anything to you?

Oh well, anyone here on tbt is free to add me, just let me know who you are.


----------



## sailormoons

KarlaKGB said:


> ur that person who plays unturned a lot, right?



yep at the moment haha


----------



## Acruoxil

http://steamcommunity.com/id/diluitedayush


----------



## Chromie

Where are the people who are constantly awake?


----------



## Atsila

http://steamcommunity.com/id/taut

3000 hours into DOTA 2
Currently MGE/DMG in CSGO 

Anyone play these or nah?


----------



## KarlaKGB

5k dota player


----------



## Romaki

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Romaki

Eh, I can only play free games atm, but I'd like some Belltreeforums friends. 



KarlaKGB said:


> in response to the question on ur steam profile, u cant add DS games to steam. kinda like how u cant add playstation games to ur ds...
> 
> altho u can buy some games that are on both steam and DS, shovel knight being one of them



................. it's a joke


----------



## KarlaKGB

in response to the question on ur steam profile, u cant add DS games to steam. kinda like how u cant add playstation games to ur ds...

altho u can buy some games that are on both steam and DS, shovel knight being one of them


----------



## Alienfish

you can always make a non steam shortcut if you have an emulator but i'm not gonna type out more or where you do that...


----------



## Solus

You could always take screenshots on your DS and upload them on steam.

I've had a friend who used his 3DS capture card to record on PC, running it on steam to record screenshots. 

Other than that. There no way to get your DS games on steam unless you use emulation.


----------



## Psydye

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Psydye/


----------



## Llust

here's my steam if anyone wants to add me
http://steamcommunity.com/id/celesteria/


----------



## Hyoshido

Already posted it before but it must be miles away.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/ButtcracksMcGee/

Should drop a VM on my profile tho if you wanna add me and I don't mistake you as some random trader.


----------



## Squidward

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198205353896/
Please tell me you come from TBT!


----------



## KarlaKGB

wish ppl with private steam profiles would at least say wat games or type of games they play


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> wish ppl with private steam profiles would at least say wat games or type of games they play



*cough* *cough*

what does it matter tho. it's for adding each other from tbt not necessarily play with each other 24*7 lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

sure, if ur the kind of person who adds everyone u meet


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> sure, if ur the kind of person who adds everyone u meet



ha no i dont but i dont remove em at least


----------



## KarlaKGB

lol ur still bitter that i removed u cuz ur a ******??


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> lol ur still bitter that i removed u cuz ur a ******??



nah i just like being salty. also idk how am I a ****** we hardly spoke anyways 'cept a few comments there anyways and some dota 2


----------



## Amherst

Omg yes! 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/unicornsteak/


----------



## mogyay

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198283329414/

hello! please add me if you'd like, i only just got steam after using my brother's account for the past year but i'd like to not look like a loner so ye. hmu if you do so i know you are!!!!! (i forgot to mention i'm amazing to talk with and super chill ok)


----------



## KarlaKGB

mogyay said:


> (i forgot to mention i'm amazing to talk with and super chill ok)



K a p p a


----------



## mogyay

and i won't delete anyone if they add me : )


----------



## Alienfish

accepted c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah i have private because i dont want a bunch of hentai noobs to add me and such. i'm usually nice but srsly i don't like spambots adding me 24*7


----------



## Bunlily

Feel free to add me! http://steamcommunity.com/id/lynmilk/


----------



## Dustmop

I added a bunch of you.

And mine; http://steamcommunity.com/id/SgtDustmop/


----------



## Celloco

http://steamcommunity.com/id/celloco 
Theres mine ^^


----------



## Labrontheowl

I barely made this a few weeks ago, so I don't have many games, but feel free to add me c: http://steamcommunity.com/id/labrontheowl/


----------



## SolarInferno

Added a few people who've recently posted. Going to repost my profile link again, although can also click below. I'm currently obsessed with ARK, but if anyone fancies playing something some time in the future, feel free to shoot me a message. Mainly like playing shooters, RPGs, music games, but I'm open to playing other things too, particularly if they're co-op.


----------



## ForestaNinfa

http://steamcommunity.com/id/forestaninfa


----------



## ellarella

if you're craving to see _ellarella is now playing Devil Daggers_ ten times per day, feel free to add me!


----------



## WAR X ILUSION

Steam ID: warxilusion.

Here ya go! http://steamcommunity.com/id/warxilusion/


----------



## Cory

My steam id is champ2947


----------



## Threads

Hi, I'm http://steamcommunity.com/id/thearchersbowshavebroken on steam.

I don't play a lot of multiplayer games but I'm signed in on Steam pretty much any time I'm on my PC so feel free to add me if you want someone to talk to, want to pad your friends list, or whatever. Introduce yourself first if you want because I'm shy and will probs never message anyone myself.


----------



## Alienfish

http://steamcommunity.com/id/hippieturtqueen/ 

edited my id a bit

anyways feel free to add me. i don't have too many multiplayer stuff and i'm not too active but please don't go remove me unless you seriously need to clean space lol :|


----------



## Seroja

http://steamcommunity.com/id/evildogbot/

That's mine. I play kiddie games mostly because nostalgia but I will get more games too so yeah.


----------



## Threads

Would anybody join a TBT steam group if I made one?


----------



## Alienfish

Threads said:


> Would anybody join a TBT steam group if I made one?



there is actually one, tbt game night or something, it's on my profile too i think. kinda inactive but ya

added ya both


----------



## mogyay

WAR X ILUSION said:


> Steam ID: warxilusion.
> 
> Here ya go! http://steamcommunity.com/id/warxilusion/



i know you posted a while ago but we come from the same place so therefore i need to add you


----------



## Phil

*Update*
http://steamcommunity.com/id/xphil27x/

steam id: phil2769


----------



## Solus

Moko said:


> there is actually one, tbt game night or something, it's on my profile too i think. kinda inactive but ya
> 
> added ya both



There a Bell Tree Forums group on steam? Oh my gosh, add me on that. We should make it active again!


----------



## Dolphishy

I don't play a ton anymore, but maybe a bit over the summer since the steam sales are on and I got some games!

My steam is dolphishy, same as here.


----------



## Alienfish

oh that was you xD haha i check this thread way too seldom


----------



## KnightsSorrow

Steam ID: KnightsSorrow

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198102857202


----------



## Squidward

xxx


----------



## KarlaKGB

given that there are probably at least 100 ppl with the nickname 'garlic bread' on steam, ur probably gonna want to give ur steam profile url instead


----------



## Squidward

xxx


----------



## Applelicious

Here's mine hope you guys can add me let me know that you came from here if you do x3.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/BloodChaotic/


----------



## Solus

I'm looking for active steam friends who enjoy having a conversation once in a while. 
I'll be adding some of you here, as well
http://steamcommunity.com/id/n01s-perfect/


----------



## Nerd House

silly Goose said:


> I'm looking for active steam friends who enjoy having a conversation once in a while.
> I'll be adding some of you here, as well
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/n01s-perfect/



What background are you using? The one with the different moogles? Looks great! I have to have one!


----------



## Solus

Alaros said:


> What background are you using? The one with the different moogles? Looks great! I have to have one!



It's called The Cranberry Knights and it's from Final Fantasy Type-0 HD.


----------



## Cheren

http://steamcommunity.com/id/username501187

Feel free to add me, I could use some friends.


----------



## Romaki

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Riedy/

Would love to add some chill AC players.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Riedy said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Riedy/
> 
> Would love to add some chill AC players.



sure i'll add


----------



## Bowie

Just message me for mine. I share the same name across some other sites I'd rather not have linked here, so private is better! Would love to play with some peeps from here.


----------



## Werefoxx

http://steamcommunity.com/id/floralvixen/

Hi! I don't have much of a library yet but there's my info


----------



## forestyne

http://steamcommunity.com/id/saashimii

i only really use steam for demos and talking to friends, but u guys can add me if u want uwu


----------



## Wewikk

My Steam Id Is  <----------- Same As Here


----------



## Bosmer

Steam id: Teostra

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198049937417/


----------



## Hellfish

Here's my steam page: https://steamcommunity.com/id/hellfishs10/

If you want to send me a friend request please like this post first so I get a notification, otherwise I'll think you're a random person from one of the games I play ^-^


----------



## oreo

Steam ID: dorkier

https://steamcommunity.com/id/dorkier/

I could use some friends, especially from TBT c:


----------



## Psydye

In case anyone's curious: https://steamcommunity.com/id/Psydye/


----------



## mayorjoseph

https://steamcommunity.com/id/pointlessscience/


----------



## DubiousDelphine

im 66catcatcat or dubiousdelphine! Currently playing Tailsmanigital Edition and Slime Rancher. Has some other free games.


----------



## slatka

come on and add me! would love to make some new friends on steam 

https://steamcommunity.com/id/soulsyncable/


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I have my Steam account in my signature, but I'll post it here as well. Feel free to add me!

https://steamcommunity.com/id/NoUsernameHere/


----------



## Psydye

I need a LOT more friends on my Steam list willing to play the same games as me; here is my ID: https://steamcommunity.com/id/Psydye/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need a LOT more friends on my Steam list willing to play the same games as me; here is my ID: https://steamcommunity.com/id/Psydye/


----------



## mirrormirror

I need some friends on Steam!! https://steamcommunity.com/id/purplejellicent


----------



## Jessy_Azran

NikoKing said:


> Eh, felt like starting something in the new PC section with something simple.
> My steam ID is nikoking1234, and I've got TF2, HL2, and Portal.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/nikoking


I used to be called Jessy_Azran, but then I've changed my name to Kit_Tea_Cup. I got permission from Steam to start over as I felt under pressure trying to solve Steam achievements, it was clashing with my OCD hard. There are a few games where there is endless achievements. I'm on level 0 at the moment, but maybe one day I might make myself level 1.

I love the free games on there!!!

I prefer short visual novels, because if they have Steam achievements, at least I'd be able to finish it.

*Awesome games: *Robin, Marie's Room, Zup series and hopefully plenty more to come.
*Games I should have ignored:* Confess My Love, Nonogram - Master's Legacy, and a few others which too embarrassing to share. So glad to keep that activity off my record. Just yuck.


----------



## Prophecy82

Feel free to add me on Steam https://steamcommunity.com/id/gamemasterzer0/
Beware, I can be highly competitive and I do make and use trainers


----------



## Mello

Playing a lot of Monster Hunter World right now, into iceborne after taking a long break. I usually play a lot of JRPGS, but I'm also into risk of rain 2, left 4 dead (sometimes), dead by daylight etc.

Or you can add me if you just wanna chat.









						Steam Community :: Mello
					

... Discord: Mello#9560




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## Bioness

I play mostly fantasty, strategy, RPGs, and adventure games.

I don't usually play with others, but it can be fun to chat sometimes. Prefer older (25+) players.









						Steam Community :: Bioness
					

ːpartydiskː Must Love Video Games and Anime ːpartydiskː ː2019headphonesː Nintendo Switch: 6883-5142-2421 ː2019cloverː




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## HiZack

I'd love to make a heap more friends here and play steam games with them. I've got a hue selection like CIV, crawl, risk of rain 1 and magicka  that would be heaps fun. Fell free to add me https://steamcommunity.com/id/Naraka14/


----------



## pitchtheripoff

Steam Community :: pitch
					

plays a game once and gets obsessed with the entire franchise




					steamcommunity.com
				



I've been playing a lot of Persona 4 as of late lmao


----------



## WalceDony

Steam Community :: Error
					






					steamcommunity.com
				



I play many different games almost all day everyday. My bio is a joke, don't take it seriously

I like to voice chat while playing games. If you add me on steam and have a discord please add that too: WalceDony#9044


----------



## Asarena

My Steam name is the same as my username on here!








						Steam Community :: Asarena
					

No information given.




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## Neb

I've been getting into PC gaming again. The only online games I have at the moment are Stardew Valley, Terraria, and Starbound.
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198191177475/


----------



## Ichiban

-


----------



## Autumn247

I downloaded/joined Steam for the first time the other day.  I only have one game so far but here's my profile if anyone wants to be friends:








						Steam Community :: CellaRose
					

27 years old, love RPGs, simulation games, and some chill relaxing games :)




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## whimsu

https://steamcommunity.com/id/whimsu if anyone needed a new friend. c: 
The only game I really play w/ strangers is Dead by Daylight, but I'm always up for a chat if anyone is feeling lonely or needs to just talk.


----------



## Anitagonist

Steam Community :: DNM
					

No information given.




					steamcommunity.com
				



I mainly play dead by daylight I can't really think of anything else that I play...have many other games I'm just bad at playing them!


----------



## Livia

I'm too anxious to play games with other people, but I really want some friends on steam just so my friends list isn't empty.  https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198439763273


----------

